# How much salt to add to this cheesecake recipe?



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

I am making my own cheese for this cheesecake recipe, store bought cheese already have salt in it, and different recipe for the same kind of cheese give different amount of salt, just say I make my homemade cheese with no salt and then use it in the recipe, How much salt should I make, this recipe asks for 16 ounce cream cheese and 16 ounce mascarpone sugar, just say I up everything for the filling by 50% as I want a tall cheesecake, how much salt should I add?

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mascarpone-cheesecake

Reason I choose the recipe as many comments say it is the best, unlike most of the so called "best" recipe, many commented but haven't make it yet, this recipe is not that popular but a big enough percentage of people who made this commented it is the best.

And i will use this as a topping, based on the comments, this lemon curd seems to be the best lemon curd I found on the internet.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/lemon-curd-recipe/index.html

For cakes, sometimes I take recipe for filling from one recipe and topping another recipe and combine in hope to make the best ever. Thanks again in advance for your replies.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can get a ball park estimate of this if you can find nutrition labels for the type of cheese you want to make.

Googling "mascarpone nutrition label" gave me this hit for a particular brand of mascarpone.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/custom/191955/1

in a serving size of 28 grams, it has 15 milligrams of sodium.

Looking up the ingredients in that brand of mascarpone, it's just milk, cream and citric acid. One fluid oz of whole milk has 12 milligrams naturally, so it seems likely, that they added no salt at all. The increased sodium came from the natural concentration of making the cheese.

As you make your batter, go ahead and give it a taste and see if you think it needs added salt. I'm guessing it won't.


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

*Kraft, Philadelphia Cream Cheese *

_*INGREDIENTS: *_Pasteurized Nonfat Milk, and Milkfat, Cheese Culture, Salt, Stabilizers (Xanthan Gum, and/or Carob Bean Gum, and/or Guar Gum).
 
Actually cream cheese do have salt and so does all the homemade cream cheese, maybe i just calculate how much cream cheese i use and put it back in proportions, I don't think i would taste the batter without cooking, I never like to taste anything until it's ready especially this batter with raw eggs  Anyway great info on the mascarpone cheese, thanks again for your reply


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

That is sure a lot of product to invest in on blind faith that the end result will be spot on.
If you are afraid of getting sick maybe use pasturized eggs.

mimi


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

Nah, they say pasteurized eggs is not good for baking, if my recipe fails, then I do some changes in it  I never did like to try anything until it is done and my cooking has been decent( Ice cream and baking). My cooking is limited to waffle, ice cream and baking


----------

